# Simulating drives and motors with LTSpice



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I usually design circuits with the help of the excellent free simulator from Linear Technology, called LTSpice. But I have been mostly designing simple things like DC-DC converters and PWM drives with static resistive and/or inductive loads. But I have found a model for a DC motor and it may help with certain phenomena such as transients and unexpected waveforms. I found this on http://ecee.colorado.edu/~ecen2830/exp/exp2/index.html










Files can be found on http://www.enginuitysystems.com/pix/


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

since for EV you have different driving conditions, it would be nice to see a throttle, terrain representation that follows a vehicle in a normal journey.


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

PStechPaul said:


> I usually design circuits with the help of the excellent free simulator from Linear Technology, called LTSpice. But I have been mostly designing simple things like DC-DC converters and PWM drives with static resistive and/or inductive loads. But I have found a model for a DC motor and it may help with certain phenomena such as transients and unexpected waveforms. I found this on http://ecee.colorado.edu/~ecen2830/exp/exp2/index.html


Seems to be a model for a permanent magnet DC motor. Nice find.
Gerhard


----------

